# KSS sold in under 30 sec!



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

$120!!!!

Wowzers!


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

I know! I thought it would stick around for at least a few minutes w/ the price! Guess not! Yay Karen! That soaker is incredible









So who snagged it?!?!?


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

I almost got if for Holli. I made it through the second email addy and then it was sold. Sorry Holli. But I think another mama got it for you


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

who go it???????


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

Check your e-mail, Holli


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Ooooo sounds like someone got it for you Holli ??????????????????????

Its SO PRETTY!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Wooo Hooo Holli!

I had my Hyena Cart fingers ready but it wasn't a large









psssstttt.. when are the larges coming Karen :LOL


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

Lily will look SO pretty in that color. Hmmmm... Methinks she needs matching unicorn Moss Feet in blue!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Good for you Holli, already multi-taking, you will be a pro when Lily gets here!









I can't wait to see Lily in her KSS! It's so pretty and it will look amazing on her


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

Holli ~

You're surfing while you're *in* a meeting??








:







:







:

Now that's some serious multi-tasking, mama


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Congrats Holli!!! I tried but Augustlia beat me to it! Hope Lily is home soon to wear it


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

So you wanted it right Holli? I just copied and pasted it before I even saw the price. I'm so happy that such a deserving mamma could get it









Kailia

P.S. To all other mammas interested in my services I am available to stalk Wednesday and Thursday, LOL.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*

P.S. To all other mammas interested in my services I am available to stalk Wednesday and Thursday, LOL.

If the nature one is a large, I'm sure I will want it







I'll be trying too of course







wana help? :LOL


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Did you expect anything less from the Master of Wool.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Christina I will definitely help you if the nature one is a large


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

It was ABSOLUTELY beautiful, but I would be SO dead if I ever spent that much on one soaker. I would still love to have one one day though.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Didn't y'all read Karen's email?!?!?

"More hints -- Tuesday's and Wednesday's soakers are size medium, Thursday's is small, and Friday's is large."

And take a peek here in her gallery: http://www.koolsheepsoakers.com/koolsheep_gallery.php


----------



## newmom_27 (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow, you mamas are so awesome for stalking a site for someone else! Who else is feeling the MDC love right now??


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

wow.. i would have had to fight you for that if it was purple







:LOL Its beautiful!!!


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

Holli-That really does make the price easier to swallow!


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

According to Karen's hint emails...

Wednesday's Celtic is Medium
Thursdays's Nature is a Small
Friday's Back to Schoo is a Large

Hmmm will be watching Thursday for Radish...


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

Ok, the more I read about this the more I am being reduced to a slobbering hyena!









I want that Celtic KSS soooo badly and I haven't even seen it!!! But I'm seeing patients and in meetings all day tomorrow.









If any one wants to shop vicariously and spend my money for me, let me know!


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

What's a KSS and a faere?


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

KSS are the amazing handknit soakers made by one of our resident knitting artisans, Karen, their real name is Kool Sheep Soakers. The faire is Midday Faire which is a group of artisan WAHMs that Karen is a part of. They all do amazingly, stunning beautiful work!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

What time is the celtic KSS going for sale? Me thinks I'd sell an appendage or an organ or some plasma to scrape up the funds for that.... :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Angelica,

All the Midday Faire openings are at 1pm EST this week and beginning next week they'll be at 1pm EST on Tuesdays.

Here is what Karen said about the rest of the soakers.. I'm guessing the celtic KSS will be embroidered too! I'm sure I'd love it, but I'm too happy with my unicorn to try.









"If that one gives you sticker shock, please keep your eyes peeled. Thursday and Friday's offerings are unembellished (but still totally unique), and less of an indulgence.

More hints -- Tuesday's and Wednesday's soakers are size medium, Thursday's is small, and Friday's is large. The first three are knit with Full Belly Farm organic yarn, and the last is knit with cruelty-free yarn from Chester Farms. I'm pretty sure I'll be adding this yarn to my line-up. It's not as soft as FB but it is extremely durable, resists felting, and softens with each wash."

Holli


I bet the one today is going to be beautiful!! So, you think I should sell my plasma so I can get it?


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

I was considering ebaying my non-sleeping, all-night nursing toddler for it. Whoops, then I wouldn't have a butt to diaper, lol!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChamaMama*
I was considering ebaying my non-sleeping, all-night nursing toddler for it. Whoops, then I wouldn't have a butt to diaper, lol!

 I was threatening my dog with the same thing this morning! He's cute and lovable!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Amy, if my humble opinion may be offered, I think you should save your moolah from selling off whatever vital goods in your family for your Wonderful Woolies custom slot! Leave the KSS alone.... yeah, that's the ticket.... :LOL

2.5 hours and counting down.....


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm dying to see what it looks like. I have a big chunk of paypal burning a hole right now. I was trying to decide what to spend it on and since I have a ton of fitteds and I would love more wool. Hhhmmm, maybe just maybe. Or maybe I would have better luck trying to convince Brad Pitt to dump Jennifer and marry me. :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Amy, if my humble opinion may be offered, I think you should save your moolah from selling off whatever vital goods in your family for your Wonderful Woolies custom slot! Leave the KSS alone.... yeah, that's the ticket.... :LOL

2.5 hours and counting down.....

 Hmm...is someone trying to increase her chances of snagging the celtic soaker? You are right though, I need to save my moolah, I will be there to drool but that is all.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

+7 hours, so it'll be 8pm for me. Not bad at all!







Of course on a day like today it doesn't matter--the buggle and I are up for an hour, napping/BFing for an hour, repeat, all day, because he's sick.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
I'm dying to see what it looks like. I have a big chunk of paypal burning a hole right now. I was trying to decide what to spend it on and since I have a ton of fitteds and I would love more wool. Hhhmmm, maybe just maybe. Or maybe I would have better luck trying to convince Brad Pitt to dump Jennifer and marry me. :LOL


I may be able to sell you some lovelies from my stash to help you get rid of some paypal (so then *I* can raise money for the KSS! :LOL You see my evil plan?)


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

What are you looking to get rid of Angelia? You have one awesome stash!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh no! They're stocking all week!!! I can't handle this.
Certainly there's a blood bank around here somewhere........








Seriously, if I knew where to go I would sell a body part for a celtic KSS.














: I am not even kidding.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

*sigh* It's true (said in the same tone that one would say, 'It's not easy being beautiful'). .....









:LOL

Um, I don't even know. I have way too many fitteds and wool covers that's for sure. The problem is that I love them all so. I have thinned and thinned my stash and the ones that survived are pretty beloved. Yet still I have too many and have to pare. I'll go look at my stash with critical eyes and get back to you.... I'll send a PM. Off the top of my head I have 2 fitteds (sellin threads XL and L FMBG) in the SAME







Print (laurel burch giraffes) so there's one or two that could go (I have that print in blankets, changing pads, wet bags, etc, so I don't really NEED a diaper, too)...and an infant sellin threads that fits a lot like FCB size 1... Maybe 1 of my dyed organic fleece quick-dry SOSs....and as for wool, well I have lots of gently used soakers I could part with, including an all natural ivory one that I could dip dye however you want (a medium) or leave natural. LMK if anything appeals. Click on my name and go back to all my albums and pick the 'fitteds' and the 'woolies' albums to see what I have and you could just tell me what you'd really like (of course the Kiwis with applique are NOT for sale!).


----------

